# مستودع تخزين



## Hanzala (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الأعزاء، في البداية أنا مهندس كيميائي من غزة فلسطين، وأعمل في الهيئة العامة للبترول، ونحن بصدد إنشاء مستودع لتخزين المواد البترولية، وقد عملنا في القسم الهندسي دراسة بدائية عن سعة التخزين وحجم مستودعات التخزين المراد إنشائها، واستطعنا بفضل الله رسم مخطط كروكي مبسط كبداية لتحديد مواقع الخزانات المراد إنشائها، بالإضافة إلى عددها وسعتها، وعلى ضوء ذلك تحديد مساحة الأرض وإلى غير ذلك من المبادئ التي نحتاجها.
ولما كان اتصالنا على العالم (ساعدنا الله على ذلك) ضعيف جداً أحببت أن أعرض هذا الموضوع من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع عبر الإنترنت.
- هل من شركات ما لها اهتمام في إنشاء مثل هذه المستودعات في الوطن العربي؟
- من من أحد لديه معلومات عن المواد التصنيعية أماكنها ماهيتها شروطها؟
- هل من أحد لديه معلومات تفيدنا في تحديد مواصفات الصهاريج وأين تصنع وما هي المواد المصنعة وخصائصها وكل صفاتها الفيزيائية والكيميائية؟
هل من أحد يهتم بهذا الموضوع، أو لديه دراسة تساعدنا على إكمال طريقنا؟

برجاء تزويدنا أيضاً إن أمكن ببعض المواقع لبعض الشركات المهتممة في عمل مخازن للمواد البترولية فلربما نتصل بها من أجل إكمال مشروعنا.

برجاء الرد بالسرعة القصوى

أخوكم
حسن


----------



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شركة بتروجت شركة عملاقة فى تنفيذ وإنشاء خزانات البترول وارجع الى اكواد api 650 كل ماتتمناة عن خزانات البترول.بالتوفيق والسداد


----------

